# Would you rather?



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

wolfgang510 said:


> I don't care because I will find the deer either way. Way too much worry over "big" blood trails. Shoot something that your confident in. When you pull your bow back you should have 100% confidence that the head on your arrow is going to hit where your aiming and get the job done.


And really, that's all that matters.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

P.S. G5 Montec CS fly just like a field point on a spin tested arrow.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

Im going with the rage this weekend, it did its job for me last year and I expect the same for this year


----------

